# Has anyone tried making soba?



## outRIAAge (Jul 1, 2016)

I need help with soba. The problem with soba is that the holy grail is to make it from just buckwheat, which neither has nor develops gluten. Even most Kaiseki joints use 25% wheat flour. I smugly dove in with an invented recipe of 95% buckwheat, 5% gluten. It made a good buckwheat noodle that would fool many, but I wouldn't dare serve it to a soba-fan.

I bought The Book of Soba, and it's great, but right at the heart of it is: "mixing of the water into the flour in such a way as to allow the buckwheat to develop its own viscosity."

Yeah, well, except it *doesn't*. The author witters on about the importance of kneading it in a lacquer bowl (which of course does not come cheap):






(Mutsuko Soma at Miyabi 45th, here in Seattle.)

But I'm afraid it all sounds like mumbo-jumbo to me. What is the chemistry? Where is the viscosity coming from? Any insight would be welcomed.

Why do I want to make soba when I can just go eat at Miyabi 45th? Because if I learn how to make it I can justify buying the *coolest *knife ever: a soba kiri:






(Wander on to the _Game of Thrones_ set casually carrying one of those, and you'll fit right in, for a few minutes anyway


----------



## roadfix (Jul 1, 2016)

Ten-zaru no jikan desu!  My favorite....


----------



## gadzooks (Aug 29, 2016)

Found a nice recipe for 100% buckwheat soba. Calls for a little vinegar or lemon juice in the initial knead. Then...put it back in the bowl, cover with a damp towel, maybe even some saran, and let it stand overnight. 12-24 hours. It will develop a slight ferment, give the texture you want. Nice trick.


----------

